# Fertilizer for arborvitaes



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I've read the most mature shrubs ( mine area few years old) don't necessarily need to be fertilized but I have a border of around 10 that are about 6' tall that I feel a little fert might help.

I've used Hollytone in the past but was wondering if there is something better. I assume a slow release?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I've used these "pound in the ground" stakes made, literally, of fertilizer, with good success ...

Jobe's Fertilizer Spikes for Evergreens: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Jobe-s-4-lb-Evergreen-Tree-Fertilizer-Spikes-15-Pack-01611/202701382


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

440mag said:


> I've used these "pound in the ground" stakes made, literally, of fertilizer, with good success ...
> 
> Jobe's Fertilizer Spikes for Evergreens: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Jobe-s-4-lb-Evergreen-Tree-Fertilizer-Spikes-15-Pack-01611/202701382


That's exactly what I've been using on my green giants for 3+ years now. My trees are the healthy and growing really fast! Much better than other green giants in our neighborhood.

Use 1 spike per inch of trunk diameter, just inside the drip line as long as it's at least 30 inches away from the trunk.

Tip: pound them in using a rubber mallet after a rainy day.


----------

